# New here :) low AMH, high FSH any advise please



## Blue22 (11 mo ago)

Hi I’m new here , and I’m heartbroken and petrified.
I received results last week and the consultant was very blasé and straight talking ..
I have AMH of 3.7 very high FSH(I’m waiting for the actual number he didn’t tell it me at the time) and significant Significantly low Vit D .

Literally his words were…you’ve got low egg reserves basically your the same as a 50 year old, so your only option is egg donation. IVF is out of the question because of high FSH.
I asked what that’s it ? He said , I don’t expect you to get pregnant naturally, and because of the results it’s assumed your eggs will be poor quality , so yes that’s. Let us know if you want to proceed with egg donation, Il repeat your bloods call us when you start your next period.

I was in shock , I wish that those words were just how I interpreted the situation but it wasn’t , it was shocking. 28 years old being told you can’t conceive and your only option is egg donation. I’ve not stopped researching for the last 3 days

The story …
started TTC about a year ago we were referred to a fertility clinic (I pretty much demanded) because I have a under active thyroid (hashimotos) and the GP wasn't listening to me about getting my thyroid to <2.5, they were happy with it at 4.7 . Also i have very light 1 day periods.

-AMH -3.7
-FSH “very high” (I’ve asked for all my results)

was supposed to have a hycosy but they swapped it to an internal ultrasound instead . - said that was fine.
said I ovulate
said I have good progesterone levels.
-TSH 2.1 (was 4.7 3 months previous and I haven’t changed dose )
- 50mg levothyroxine

Hx 2 previous pregnancies (age 15 and 16) terminated at 7 weeks.

I’m taking pregnacare contraception.
I’ve bought high dose Vit D, ordered CQ10 300mg (research suggested 600mg) And order DHEA (it’s not licensed in Uk so might get stopped at customs but worth a try)

I’m going to ask for a second opinion, but I’m scare on how to ask for this and challenge the decision to not offer me anything else.
Currently open to Wrightenton Wigan, I’m going to explore private options .


Thank you for listening , I feel a bit lost . X
Edited to add numbers … 
AMH 3.7
FSH 27 
Folice count -2 per ovary


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I am sorry to know your story. RPR/PRP or mesotherapy treatment to ovaries might improve ovarian reserve, but is not 100% proven method.


----------



## Tryingformyfirst (May 23, 2021)

Hi

I am sorry you are going through this and that the consultant wasn't very tactful when speaking with you. I think his approach of pushing you towards donor eggs with no further investigation is terrible.

I also have a low AMH and have researched this a bit in the past. 

I think the book 'It starts with the egg' by Rebecca Fett has a lot of useful information so I'd recommend that. There is a section in there about getting your DHEA-S and testosterone levels tested. The book suggested that sometimes when people are a lot younger than expected and have a low AMH it can sometimes be that the DHEA-S levels are low. You can then take DHEA as a supplement to improve this and in that circumstance it can increase your AMH. Don't take DHEA until you know your levels are low though as it's supposed to not be good for you if you don't need it. I really recommend reading the book as it's explained a lot better in there. You can also just order the tests online and do them at home.

I also recommend taking Ubiquinol as this increases egg quality. When taking any pills you need to take them over a 3 month period first to then get the full effects. I was taking this when I fell
pregnant naturally (we had a range of problems so can't be sure this is what helped but it can't have hurt!).

Good luck!


----------



## Mac78 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi Blue,

How are you doing? It's been a while since you last posted here but I could not just read and run.
I wish to share what happened to me as I can imagine your head must be spinning right now, which is completely understandable.

At the age of 35, I started having irregular periods and the first symptoms of menopause, after performing countless blood tests, my FSH was always between 25 & 75, and my AMH was 0.02, I was then diagnosed with POF. I have no history of POF in my family, not even going back to 3 generations before me. 

I had just gotten married and planning to start a family. I could not believe that was 
happening to me. I was devasted, depressed, and could not focus on my career anymore. 

6 months after the diagnosis at 36 yrs old I got pregnant naturally, using ovulation tracking, but I miscarried at week 7. It was one of the most difficult experiences of my life.

Exactly 1 year after the first pregnancy, I got pregnant again but this time using mild stimulation (Clomid), and again another miscarriage at week 8. 
After the second miscarriage, I did a Karyotype test which came back as normal, and also did an aqua scan plus a 3D scan which showed a normal womb, suitable to host an embryo.

Unfortunately, at this stage, the symptoms of early menopause became very strong and for 2 years I had to try different types of HTR to help to cope with the symptoms. At this point, I realized that I had to make a decision, what was more important to me; having a genetically related child or not having one at all.

Just after turning 42, I did my first IVF treatment using ED and it worked. My LO is now 16 months now and I can't imagine my life without him. Now at age 44, I am considering trying again( have 6 embryos left) to give him a sibling, just. a bit concerned about my age.

It took me a while to decide to go down the ED path, and I know this path is not for everyone, but I can't help saying it was the best decision I've made. I wish I had decided earlier, so my age would not interfere with my decision to have a second one. 

The important thing is that you are still young and have time to think and research what works for you. During my TCC journey, I've seen many cases of successful pregnancies with low AHM, using OE. From what I've seen is about finding the right clinic for you, the focus in your case is quality rather than quantity. I am not sure where are you based, but if in the UK there are a few I know they do that. I will PM if you wish to know, also know other places in Europe as well.

It's not easy to deal with this and trust me I know exactly how it feels, so do reach out if you need someone to talk about it.

Sending lots of love.
xxx


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

Thanks for your post ! I am
Trying using my own eggs on a mild protocol and this is my first cycle at 43 . I will then move to donor egg . I have done a lot of processing so thank you for your story .
I would def hope by moving to donor egg o would have some in the freezer too so I would be having my first at 44 and then second 45 /46 . It’s still in the realms where people
Can stall fall pregnant naturally and so I wouldn’t hesitate for a second and have a second one . Sounds like they would be very lucky to have you as a mummy .

did you go Abroad for your donor egg as im preparing if this doesn’t work with my own eggs? Xx


----------



## inquisitivehusband (7 mo ago)

Mac78 said:


> I am not sure where are you based, but if in the UK there are a few I know they do that. I will PM if you wish to know, also know other places in Europe as well.


I would love to hear more about these too - my wife is in a similar position and we're in the UK - considering both UK options and going to continental Europe. If you could send anything over that would be amazing. We are considering Create Fertility with a modified/mild protocol, as well as Newlife in Greece and Instituto Bernabeu in Alicante for these reasons, but also CRGW in South Wales given its proximity to us (we're in Swansea). Thanks so much


----------

